# Breeder hasn't microchipped... Advice



## 11bluewolf (14 May 2016)

According to the new law that came into force on 6 April all dogs over 8 weeks must be microchipped. I am looking to buy a new puppy and found some crossbreed puppies. Which are £400 which is a lot for a cross. But anyway. Said puppies are just over 8 weeks not microchipped as advert says owner will need to microchip and vaccinate, according to law if not vaccinated by 8 weeks owner could face up to £500 fine (may be per dog). I would really like a puppy so don't want to annoy breeder but at the same time don't really want to pay that much for cross breed, plus it haven't been microchipped when they should have! What's the best way of gojng about this? Thanks


----------



## Bellasophia (15 May 2016)

Walk away...
No vacc by 8 weeks?high cost of cross breed litter and breeder not on page for micro chipping suggests he's just a byb.You can do better and get breeder support in the future if you go to a reputable breeder,or rescue.


----------



## PucciNPoni (15 May 2016)

The cost of the microchip is pretty small, maybe £20 ish or so.  Yes, by law they are supposed to be chipped by 8 weeks but some puppies are so incredibly small (like some toy breeds) and as a breeder I might not follow the law either. 

But I agree, I wouldn't pay £400 for a cross breed of any type personally.  Move on.


----------



## Shantara (15 May 2016)

I would also agree to move on. 
I was advised by the vets to wait until my pup was 9 weeks before I vaccinated her. She came chipped and with a large bag of food which she had been on at the breeders. She also runs a forum for people with her dogs, so we can ask her anything  she's so good!

But yes, I agree that £400 is a lot for a mix breed, you could get something much better, by the sounds of it. I would suggest rescue, but as I was turned down by several, because I would take pup to work, it's not as easy as it appears!!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 May 2016)

11bluewolf said:



			According to the new law that came into force on 6 April all dogs over 8 weeks must be microchipped. I am looking to buy a new puppy and found some crossbreed puppies. Which are £400 which is a lot for a cross. But anyway. Said puppies are just over 8 weeks not microchipped as advert says owner will need to microchip and vaccinate, according to law if not vaccinated by 8 weeks owner could face up to £500 fine (may be per dog). I would really like a puppy so don't want to annoy breeder but at the same time don't really want to pay that much for cross breed, plus it haven't been microchipped when they should have! What's the best way of gojng about this? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Its not law to vaccinate by 8 weeks, in fact a lot of vets don't give first until 10 weeks,  I think you are getting confused with microchip.    However the whole point of the chipping law as I understand it is that breeders chip before selling so this breeder is breaking the law.   £400 is also a crazy price for  a crossbreed,  I wouldn't walk away I would run !


----------



## 11bluewolf (15 May 2016)

Yes meant microchipped as stated above thanks!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 May 2016)

I'm guessing it's a 'designer' crossbreed at that price? I paid that for a Kennel Club registered spaniel with a ton of FtCH on his pedigree. Has the breeder said why he hasn't chipped?


----------



## Aru (16 May 2016)

To stingy to microchip,vaccinate or vet check......so how are they justifying asking that sort of money for their puppies?
 backyard breeder or puppy farm,i wouldn't count on these pups or their parent having had any health care,worming or a vet check op.buyer beware.buy these puppies and you feed into the cycle of overbreeding and poor care. You can vaccinate for parvo from 6 weeks.you can vaccinate later as well but it's more then possible to have them done by 8 weeks if the breeder was responsible.

 Take your time!and do some more looking,a dog is a commitment for the next decade plus,and an expensive one at that if things go wrong.I would advise spending a bit longer looking for a better breeder and you have a better chance of getting a healthy well socialised puppy that isn't feeding into a cycle of poor care.That rule came in to discourage exactly this sort of breeding operation...in the only way they care about by affecting the profit margins and making these puppies traceable for the future.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (16 May 2016)

I'm with the above - too expensive for what it is, no excuse for not microchipping (many vets were running a free chipping service up until the law came into force, and even those who weren't didn't charge an extortionate figure) and quite frankly no excuse for not vaccinating either.

We breed Beagles and ours all have their vaccinations and microchips done before they are advertised, and we take out KC insurance which transfers to the buyer (free for the first 4 weeks with an option to take out the full policy afterwards).  Same with the Weimaraners we have bred in the past.

If buyers set a higher standard by which they will purchase dogs then it might encourage some of these people to raise their game.  Walk away from this one.


----------

